# Loft pics anyone?



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

Well i am moving to a new place with a big backyard so my loft wont be on the roof anymore so i get to build a bigger one i'm gona build it 2oft L 20 ft W 10ft High was wondering if anyone was willing to share any loft pics so that i may get some ideas to add to mine.I'd really appricate it thanx.


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

You can always go to the "Loft Design" section of the forums and check out some cool lofts there, just to save you some time, plus you will get better responses there.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

highflyeramatur said:


> Well i am moving to a new place with a big backyard so my loft wont be on the roof anymore so i get to build a bigger one i'm gona build it 2oft L 20 ft W 10ft High was wondering if anyone was willing to share any loft pics so that i may get some ideas to add to mine.I'd really appricate it thanx.


For what it's worth, heres mine. I should not have to worry about more space for birds. I can easily house the number of birds I want to house without any problem. For me, that is 30 pairs of breeders, 100 young birds and 24 Widowhood cocks.

Hope this helps,

Dan


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

If the you're going to make the ceiling 10 feet high, then that'll make your birds very wild and uncatchable. My loft is 18 feet long by 8 feet wide, and 7 feet at the highest. I have three sections all divided into 8 feet x 6 feet. The young bird side is on the south end, the widowhood section is the middle, and the breeders are on the north end. I can house 12 pairs of breeders, 12 pairs of widowhood racers, and 65 young birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kal-El said:


> If the you're going to make the ceiling 10 feet high, then that'll make your birds very wild and uncatchable. My loft is 18 feet long by 8 feet wide, and 7 feet at the highest. I have three sections all divided into 8 feet x 6 feet. The young bird side is on the south end, the widowhood section is the middle, and the breeders are on the north end. I can house 12 pairs of breeders, 12 pairs of widowhood racers, and 65 young birds.


I agree about the 10 ft ceiling...........you put 65 birds in an 8 X 6 section? That's A LOT of birds in a section that size.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> I agree about the 10 ft ceiling...........you put 65 birds in an 8 X 6 section? That's A LOT of birds in a section that size.


thats what I thought, that is too many birds for 8x6, I would not put more than 24 max in that area.....ace has a nice loft he just built, but can't find any pics from the thread he started, maybe he can post one for you...


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Kal-El said:


> If the you're going to make the ceiling 10 feet high, then that'll make your birds very wild and uncatchable. My loft is 18 feet long by 8 feet wide, and 7 feet at the highest. I have three sections all divided into 8 feet x 6 feet. The young bird side is on the south end, the widowhood section is the middle, and the breeders are on the north end. I can house 12 pairs of breeders, 12 pairs of widowhood racers, and 65 young birds.


He may be planning a loft like mine in that the roof is 12' in the back but the interior ceiling is only 7 feet.

Dan


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If I had to do over again I would of made mine lower...Im short...5 and 1/2 feet would of been fine for me...but most men can reach up 6 ft...it is one of those things that you cuss when you are trying to catch birds "why did'nt I make this lower!"....here is my simple loft 8x16, three sections.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can help it, it'd be good to have a lower ceiling, not much taller than yourself. If the roof has to be up that high, you could try getting grates or wire or something to make the ceiling inside lower and make catching birds much easier


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Loft Pix*

Here is a photo of my loft. I copied the idea from Lovebirds web site and had a lot of help from her with the construction. There are three sections and a hallway. Each section is 8 feet deep, 4 feet wide and seven foot tall inside. 

George


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

highflyeramatur said:


> Well i am moving to a new place with a big backyard so my loft wont be on the roof anymore so i get to build a bigger one i'm gona build it 2oft L 20 ft W 10ft High was wondering if anyone was willing to share any loft pics so that i may get some ideas to add to mine.I'd really appricate it thanx.



here's a live video cam of my loft:

http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm




kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## highflyeramatur (Dec 16, 2008)

You guys are right that is pretty high for the roof so im gona bring it down to 10 ft High
Im6'2 so i can still catch them at tat hight but one question in a loft the size that im gona make mine how many birds can i have ? would i have enough room to divide it into sections? Like breeders,Yb, And Ob? If not whatadjustments should i make on the measure ments i love your lofts by the way.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Avion, that is a beautiful loft. I am sure you are proud of it, Don.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I am still working on mine, for the last 15 months. It has been so enjoyable for me to build it. I am always looking for things to add to it. Hopefully, I will be getting back into pigeons after a 25 year break within a year.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If you are going square with the loft you might want to look at the new loft ACE just put up. You can also look at mine on the web page below. My loft is 16 x 16 with a hall down the middle and four sections. I am very happy with the design. If I were to do it all over again I think I would build something like ACE did with a hall down the middle and sliding dividers to make four sections. 
another thought would be to modify Renee's loft and make it deeper. You could fly out of the south side and breed out of the north side with aviaries east and west.

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

For a racing loft I would do a downsized loft like Dan did "Learning". A good example of this is the East Coast Challenge loft. I would give you a link to it but every time I try and access it, it wants to sell me virus software. These are L shaped lofts. The Espo loft has the landing board in the corner. I would have two sections. This would be a good young bird loft. 

Randy


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, these are pictures of my loft. As you can see, I started painting two-thirds of the right side. The left side is a new section that my brother and I finished in November. 

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q133/Kal-El078/IMG_2982.jpg

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q133/Kal-El078/IMG_2983.jpg

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q133/Kal-El078/IMG_2984.jpg

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q133/Kal-El078/IMG_3473.jpg

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q133/Kal-El078/IMG_3474.jpg

http://i135.photobucket.com/albums/q133/Kal-El078/IMG_3480.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kal-El said:


> Ok, these are pictures of my loft. As you can see, I started painting two-thirds of the right side. The left side is a new section that my brother and I finished in November.


Very NICE! Thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Love your loft guys! Do you guys needed a permit for those? Here in San Diego, our ordinance calls for building permit if the shade is over 120 sq feet. That is like 10x12 max so the permit is not needed if you don't exceed that. I can't find our ordinance for aviaries or for that matter pigeon loft so I stick with garden shade "rules". I think we are also required a permit once we add plumbing and electricity on those shades.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Love your loft guys! Do you guys needed a permit for those? Here in San Diego, our ordinance calls for building permit if the shade is over 120 sq feet. That is like 10x12 max so the permit is not needed if you don't exceed that. I can't find our ordinance for aviaries or for that matter pigeon loft so I stick with garden shade "rules". I think we are also required a permit once we add plumbing and electricity on those shades.


Actually, in the city of St. Paul, if your neighbors don't complain, then you really don't need a permit. However, to protect yourself, you should get one. It has to be signed by 75% of your immediate neighbors. The limit is 120 square feet. Our loft has gone over the limit, but hopefully the city won't make a big deal about it. Also, the permit must state how many birds you intend to keep. On mine, I stated 80 birds. City ordinance workers do surprise visits, usually in the fall, after I've culled my birds. And the renewal fee is $25 dollars a year.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

And in the spring, we'll add vinyl siding to the entire loft to make it look nicer on the exterior.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Kal-El. I am one of those strict abiding citizen lol! Nice loft either way. Do your birds can escape with your trap?


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

No, my birds cannot escape through the drop trap. In case anyone is wondering, the total cost to build this loft is about $1,500. And the total accruded time to build is 3 weeks.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Here where I live in Porterville, CA, 120 ft is the limit before you need a permit. I asked the lady at city hall, then I can build two lofts of 120 ft, and not have to worry about a permit. I don't think she appreciated my humor.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I suppose 120 sq feet is the magic number here in California.

Kal-El, I am interested in your drop trap's measurement. I am not using any trap right now. I am like using English style method (open door). I close the door after all the birds get in for food, but sometimes they outsmart me and come out. I've used bob trap and flap trap before, but my birds are hesitant to get in so I took it all out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

in NJ the 120 sq ft rule is for free with outside dwellings,thou anything bigger is allowed but you will have to pay the permit price and have someone come to see where its located and make sure its within the regulations of your town


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Avion said:


> Here is a photo of my loft. I copied the idea from Lovebirds web site and had a lot of help from her with the construction. There are three sections and a hallway. Each section is 8 feet deep, 4 feet wide and seven foot tall inside.
> 
> George


That is a beautiful loft! I hope to build one like that.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

RodSD said:


> I suppose 120 sq feet is the magic number here in California.
> 
> Kal-El, I am interested in your drop trap's measurement. I am not using any trap right now. I am like using English style method (open door). I close the door after all the birds get in for food, but sometimes they outsmart me and come out. I've used bob trap and flap trap before, but my birds are hesitant to get in so I took it all out.


It's a rather simple contraption. My drop trap is basically a box that is the size of the Benzing M1's Laser 4 antenna. If you look closely, you can see on the left side where the birds drop in, there is a thin board that can slide out and the Laser 4 antenna can replace it on training and race days when the birds need to be clocked. Also, the whole drop trap has four stalls and is divided so that two stalls allow young birds to trap, and two stalls allow the widowhood racers to trap. Each set of stalls has its own door that I can close off so the birds coming home from exercising don't get confused as to which section to enter. 

In my area, I can only let out my birds once a day. This was part of the unspoken deal that I made with my neighbors when I first acquired my permit. So once my birds come in, then that's it. No open loft.


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll share mine too. Here's my humble breeders loft. 
Loft on its way








cocks section








nestbox








hens section


----------



## davesy (Mar 29, 2008)

Flyers Loft 8x10x7 feet with 2 sections for cocks and hens and a front hallway









front hallway 3x10x7 feet front hallway









Trap


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a picture of one of the lofts I will be flying out of this year. I will also be using a number of others, but I suspect that I will be cheering a little harder for my birds to fly back to this one a little bit harder !


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Where is that Warren. What does it hold. About a million birds????


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> Where is that Warren. What does it hold. About a million birds????





Perhaps some people would attempt to cram that many into their Loft, but not Bill Hatcher of the Winners Cup USA : http://winnerscupusa.com/

The birds housed here, are treated like Royalty, they are treated to a lot of cubic feet of space, a lot of special care, and enjoy a diet fit for an Olympian Champion. As far as I am concerned, this loft and their care, represents the real Gold Standard. But then again, I am biased, I have had birds housed here, and I immediately saw the difference when they were returned to me at the end of the season. There is simply no comparsion, and nothing else like it.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

This is my new addition, minus the aviary, drop trap amd paint. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=410&pictureid=4874


----------

